# MEXICO MONSTER



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

Shot this guy the day after thanksgiving, grossed 182 6/8 (free range) , got a cam pic of him, he is the one in the back. He had 18 points 4 of them are around the base. had 40 and 2/8 inches of mass.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG.

I didn't know cows could grow antlers in Mexico.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

very nice deer.. congrats


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Very impressive...congrats


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mexican deer,, wonder what food plot of the Zetas those deer have been hnading out in,, they dang sure have been eating like they had a bad case of the munchies! 

monster for sure!


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Fabulous deer Mex, whre in Mexico is your ranch? Congrats


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Eating that Mexican wacky weed makes em real big.

Congrats on a fine WT!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

thats a hoss


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

40"+ of mass? Very nice!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

MOOSE!!! Awesome deer. What did he weigh?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

If that deer is 182, how big is that godzilla in the front???? dang.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Great deer , Congrats


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Near what town are you hunting?


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

The things that happen in mexico lol. I think I need to find a place down there.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Pancho!! Heck of an Animal Man!!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

LBS said:


> If that deer is 182, how big is that godzilla in the front???? dang.


That is what I was thinkin! What a stud of a deer. The one in front is monster as well. Congrats on an awesome deer!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I couldnt even imagine shooting a deer like that. Congradulations!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats...........that one in the front of that pic looks even bigger.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Awesome beast!!! Congrats...................holy cr*p, what a buck.....


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Great buck! Congrats


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Looking Animal!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice buck. rs


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Awesome deer! Congratulations to you.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

with that mass you could be leading the LC mexico mass easy... you did enter LC didn't you? 

mexico heavy right now is 33 6/8 INCHES OF MASS


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That's your first post? And you do it with an animal that big? SHEEESH!!! That's gonna be hard to follow... LOL

Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Thats a mule with horns !


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

All I can say is *INCREDIBLE!!!!!*


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

What a Hoss! Congrats. I'm jealous!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mexhunter, Very Nice. I am heading back tomorrow. They were chasing does 3 days ago. Saw a couple in the 150's but nothing like yours. I couldn't find the contest online. But, if you scored it you should be leading as far as I know. Congratulations.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow....Trophy of a lifetime fosho, congratz!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

dats a goodun.

B


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice first post, I guess I would be going from site to site posting that pic as well if I shout something that bad ***,lol.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mexhunter, Green to ya on your first post.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy sheet!


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Hey Jeff! Great deer! Congrats! Bet you'll never guess who this is!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow! What a deer! What state did that beast come from? Must have gotten more rain than we did! Congrats bro! That's a deer of a lifetime! You can quit now


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow nice


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

For those of you who would rather not enter Mexico and run the risk of having a runin with the ZETAS and a rival gang there is a ranch in Starr county with a buck that will score over 185 for $15,000.00 with a guaranteed shot! This deer is estimated to be 8yrs old and if they can't get a paid hunter then the owner will attempt to take it before end of season. I can get anyone interested in contact with one of the owners.


----------

